# Easy Peasy Gift Card ReLoad



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, I always keep a Gift Card balance at Amazon.  That way when I buy books or apps or movies, I don't end up with a bunch of relatively small charges on my credit card.

In the past, what I'd have to do to fill it up, if needed, was to go and send myself an email gift certificate. Then, once I get that certificate, I'd have to redeem it so it would post to my account.

Well, I recently got a windfall -- a sort of attaboy from work because I got finished some training by an early deadline -- that was posted to a prepaid card I basically never use.  Except I have it stored at Amazon.  So I went to buy a GC with it and send it to myself.

But, I guess I'm not the only person who likes to keep a GC balance! Today when I clicked the 'gift card' link near the top of the Amazon page, one of the options was 'reload your balance'! Clicking that gave an explanation of the program with a prominent button.  Once I clicked there, I could specify the card to use to reload the balance -- you have to re-enter the number to be sure it's really you -- and I was basically done. Yay!

And then I came straight back here to share.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Sadly, not (yet) available in the UK.  

Great idea though - I'm sure there are a good many of us who keep a permanent gift card balance available, especially for digital purchases.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Sadly, not (yet) available in the UK.
> 
> Great idea though - I'm sure there are a good many of us who keep a permanent gift card balance available, especially for digital purchases.


 Maybe soon?

I was pleased to see it the other day . . . . it's a small thing, but does make the process easier.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i use my visa points and swagbucks to keep my GC balance up, so I've never looked at the reload button.  can i use my Visa points to reload, did you notice ann?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Didn't notice since I wasn't using the Amazon Visa. I usually apply my Visa points to my balance -- rarely use them for physical items on Amazon. Never tried to use 'em for a GC -- or maybe I did try and couldn't. I don't remember.  So . . .the answer is a very definite "I don't know".


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Didn't notice since I wasn't using the Amazon Visa. I usually apply my Visa points to my balance -- rarely use them for physical items on Amazon. Never tried to use 'em for a GC -- or maybe I did try and couldn't. I don't remember.  So . . .the answer is a very definite "I don't know".


thanks for the clear as mud answer....

my visa is not an amazon one. it's a broadway one.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

okay, the answer is yes.  when i put in my credit card info, it asked if i wanted to use my available points, so another free GC!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> okay, the answer is yes. when i put in my credit card info, it asked if i wanted to use my available points, so another free GC!


yay!

I'll keep that in mind when I have a pile of points again.


----------

